# What percentage raise did you receive this year?



## jackandcat

Most of you have received your 2020 reviews. What percentage raise did you receive, and if you are comfortable, did you receive an overall DEO, DIO or ION rating?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster

The highest is 6% with DEO per other thread.








						2020 reviews
					

when are tm reviews supposed to be given this year and when does the raise start?




					www.thebreakroom.org


----------



## JAShands

DEO 5%


----------



## Planosss enraged

Why is DEO 6% here?


----------



## Dream Baby

Pay raises are negated by the next base pay bump. For example if you made $13 and got a $0.75 raise so you are now at $13.75. HOWEVER if the next pay pump puts everyone at $14 so you will know make that NOT $14.75. They used to pay a $0.50 premium for Market and Tech but that went away years ago.

IMHO that makes reviews irrelevant.


----------



## Xanatos

I'm pretty sure TLs get 6% for DEO and TMs get 5% for DEO. I think the other ratings get the same percentage.


----------



## Anelmi

DEO 5%


----------



## Dannygirl

DEO ~3.769%, or 49¢


----------



## Ringwraith917

Dream Baby said:


> Pay raises are negated by the next base pay bump. For example if you made $13 and got a $0.75 raise so you are now at $13.75. HOWEVER if the next pay pump puts everyone at $14 so you will know make that NOT $14.75. They used to pay a $0.50 premium for Market and Tech but that went away years ago.
> 
> IMHO that makes reviews irrelevant.


My review is relevant. Thanks to my long tenure at Target and excellent performance I make more than $14/hour. I will get no "bump"(that will make untested newbies make closer to my pay), so this review is important to me. I hope my TL realizes that a 5% given to a noob will be wasted, while a 5% given to me will be quite appreciated.


----------



## Anelmi

^^ so I will continually get my raises negated until the $15 mark and then I will finally get a raise that won't be wiped out a month later? So maybe next year's review (if I'm still here)?


----------



## Asuras

Ringwraith917 said:


> My review is relevant. Thanks to my long tenure at Target and excellent performance I make more than $14/hour. I will get no "bump"(that will make untested newbies make closer to my pay), so this review is important to me. I hope my TL realizes that a 5% given to a noob will be wasted, while a 5% given to me will be quite appreciated.


$15 by the end of the year if Target keeps their promise. So even if you make $14+ before review. Is still doesn't matter because everyone will be at $15 if your states minimum isn't already at $15.


----------



## dailypush

Still no reviews in my store yet. Does not seem to be a priority.


----------



## Ringwraith917

Asuras said:


> $15 by the end of the year if Target keeps their promise. So even if you make $14+ before review. Is still doesn't matter because everyone will be at $15 if your states minimum isn't already at $15.


If 5% would put me over 15, it still matters (it would)


----------



## seasonaldude

5%


----------



## Aae19

DEO, 5%.


----------



## jackandcat

Our store still hasn't done the reviews and I'm not sure how to find where any updated pay rate is on Workday. 
It's been helpful to see the raises, so I'm realistic about the kind of raises others are earning, even those rated DEO.  Nobody is really getting big raises this year.
I wonder what kind of annual raises are offered to Corporate employees at Minneapolis HQ?


----------



## starfishncoffee

DEO, 5%


----------



## Hardlinesmaster

I do know that a few tm's got DEO & then got their hours cut, this month.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite

Deo 5%. 89 cents


----------



## NightHuntress

DEO 6%


----------



## Amanda Cantwell

jackandcat said:


> Our store still hasn't done the reviews and I'm not sure how to find where any updated pay rate is on Workday.


I can't find it either but it went into effect May 3 so it'll be on your next paycheck and you can use the percent to roughly figure out what you got


----------



## 60SecondsRemaining

Ringwraith917 said:


> My review is relevant. Thanks to my long tenure at Target and excellent performance I make more than $14/hour. I will get no "bump"(that will make untested newbies make closer to my pay), so this review is important to me. I hope my TL realizes that a 5% given to a noob will be wasted, while a 5% given to me will be quite appreciated.



It's unusual that they raise your pay when you're over cap, typically they take the anticipated raise times your yearly average hours and give you a lump sum payout of that amount.


----------



## Frontlanegirl

Still waiting for my review and so are a lot of my co-workers.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell

Frontlanegirl said:


> Still waiting for my review and so are a lot of my co-workers.


Same


----------



## redeye58

Ditto here.


----------



## HRTMKendall

Me too 🙄


----------



## Rarejem

60SecondsRemaining said:


> It's unusual that they raise your pay when you're over cap, typically they take the anticipated raise times your yearly average hours and give you a lump sum payout of that amount.


What is the cap?  Back in the day, I was capped and received no pay increase despite getting high scores.  I thought caps were a thing of the past now.


----------



## Priceslasher

Well... I asked and then my review was copy/ pasted. ETL had (2) to do.. if I did get one I’m sure it wasn’t enough and some of my team actually make 2 cents less than myself.(their tl) LOL


----------



## BurgerBob

deo 11cents


----------



## JAShands

Priceslasher said:


> Well... I asked and then my review was copy/ pasted. ETL had (2) to do..


This year corporate made reviews very copy/paste across the board. I think we’re all supposed to have the same goals is their thought. 🙄


----------



## Yetive

I think providing payroll to write them was their thought.


----------



## Dream Baby

Asuras said:


> $15 by the end of the year if Target keeps their promise. So even if you make $14+ before review. Is still doesn't matter because everyone will be at $15 if your states minimum isn't already at $15.


I didn't even think about how some states have the minimum at $15 already. Also at least at my store the reviews they give are so vague that you would have no idea what I actually do.


----------



## Dream Baby

JAShands said:


> This year corporate made reviews very copy/paste across the board. I think we’re all supposed to have the same goals is their thought. 🙄


I am 55 and always thought any company that gives EVERYONE their reviews at the same time of the year regardless of start date shows that they mean nothing. I.E. I started in July so that's when I should get my review.


----------



## DeadEnd

DEO 2.6% 😾


----------



## jackandcat

Dream Baby said:


> I didn't even think about how some states have the minimum at $15 already. Also at least at my store the reviews they give are so vague that you would have no idea what I actually do.


  Some cities have even higher minimums. City of Seattle minimum wage is $16.39 an hour, except for very small privately-owned businesses it's slightly less.
State of Washington minimum wage is $13.50.  My information is that stores in Western Washington outside the City of Seattle, Target's minimum is $14.00 but perhaps someone here knows if is higher.

Of course, the bugger in all of this is whether the US economy recovers. With the huge recent surge in UI claims nationwide due to COVID-19, I don't think it's 100% guaranteed that Target will finalize the $15 minimum.  I'm not saying this out of sarcasm, nor because I'm an undercover stooge for Corporate. Nobody reasonably could have anticipated this drastic of an economic shutdown even six months ago.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster

DeadEnd said:


> DEO 2.6% 😾


Wow!


----------



## Amanda Cantwell

DeadEnd said:


> DEO 2.6% 😾


Are you new this year? If so it’s prorated down


----------



## idkwhattodo

DEO, 5%


----------



## dailypush

DIO  2.7%


----------



## CeeCee

dailypush said:


> DIO  2.7%


Same here.


----------



## Hal

DEO 4% but I'm in the warehouse.


----------



## IWishIKnew

DEO, 5%.

Got my review on Sunday night. ETL made it sound like she was late in delivering it. But the HR ETL had hidden the paperwork somewhere, so she went through it and I signed off on it, and she got me the paperwork with my raise, new job expectations, attendance, etc. on Wednesday.


----------



## Dream Baby

For those that asked I got my review SORT OF but not the paper showing what % or category. 

Our store is down TWO TLs and my boss is VERY pregnant so it's a trainwreck here.


----------



## jackandcat

dailypush said:


> DIO  2.7%


  Same here.


----------



## DeadEnd

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Are you new this year? If so it’s prorated down


This year will be my 19th years work for Target.


----------



## Meepers

Deo 5%. We didn't go over anything. I was handed my pay raise sheet and that was it. It was nice not having to sit through a human reading store "goals" at me.


----------



## jackandcat

Is there a minimum pay raise percentage?  Someone mentioned a maximum pay raise percentage of 6%.  It doesn't look like raises for Target store hourly workers were anything to shout from the rooftops about.  I have gotten better raises at Target in past years.


----------



## WaywardHardlines

5% but have not see my review yet. I calculated it off my pay stub.


----------



## DBZ

DIO/2.7% I'm feeling kind of bummed about this. I have never had a real review before. 2.7% feels kind of like a C. I know I have my faults, but I work my ass off.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell

DBZ said:


> DIO/2.7% I'm feeling kind of bummed about this. I have never had a real review before. 2.7% feels kind of like a C. I know I have my faults, but I work my ass off.


It’s not a C. The percentage is relatively random within the category from what I understand. DIO is you’re doing what you need to do and doing it well.


----------



## Nauzhror

DIO, 2.63%, sort of, technically 0.7%, but if prorated would be 2.63% for the whole year.


----------



## TargetOldTimer

2.7%  .60

😪


----------



## jackandcat

DBZ said:


> DIO/2.7% I'm feeling kind of bummed about this. I have never had a real review before. 2.7% feels kind of like a C. I know I have my faults, but I work my ass off.


  That's kind of how I feel, although it's not really a "C" grade in terms of evaluating your work.  The first couple years, I got a DIO with a 5% increase. The raise seems pretty small. For what it's worth, I still like coming in to work, and in part because thanks to this TBR thread I had a realistic idea of pay raise rates for this cycle.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster

jackandcat said:


> That's kind of how I feel, although it's not really a "C" grade in terms of evaluating your work.  The first couple years, I got a DIO with a 5% increase. The raise seems pretty small. For what it's worth, I still like coming in to work, and in part because thanks to this TBR thread I had a realistic idea of pay raise rates for this cycle.


I know some tm's who got a .04 raises.


----------



## DBZ

Thanks for helping me understand this better. I know they don't give out very many DEOs. I think last year only 2 were given out. I didn't get a review last year, but I did get a meager 9 cent raise haha. That means pretty much everyone else gets a DIO unless they suck. What is the top percentage there for regular TMs? What is the lowest?


----------



## jackandcat

DBZ said:


> Thanks for helping me understand this better. I know they don't give out very many DEOs. I think last year only 2 were given out. I didn't get a review last year, but I did get a meager 9 cent raise haha. That means pretty much everyone else gets a DIO unless they suck. What is the top percentage there for regular TMs? What is the lowest?


  I'm kinda curious. It sounds like the pay raise levels are kinda random. It does appear the absolute top annual increase is 6.0%, but the median of the responses here is slightly above 3.5%.

You are basically right that the vast majority of Target store level TMs get a DIO rating. There's no numerical rating involved.  There's a very small percentage allowed of DEOs.  It sounds like some stores are giving out INOs (In Need of Improvement) but I honestly don't get the sense that the INO rating is commonplace at Target.  Those who have worked in other companies know that a poor performance review (i.e. INO) usually leads to imposition of a so-called "Performance Improvement Plan", basically to "performance out" an undesirable employee.  Some have indicated at at Target the INO may not be the kiss of death it is at other companies. YMMV.


----------



## mabomabo

DIO 2.7%

my TL wanted to give me something higher but not him, the new ETL, or the previous ETL had written the reviews for our department. :T even my past year's reviews were better than this but oh well I guess.


----------



## NightHuntress

jackandcat said:


> I'm kinda curious. It sounds like the pay raise levels are kinda random. It does appear the absolute top annual increase is 6.0%, but the median of the responses here is slightly above 3.5%.
> 
> You are basically right that the vast majority of Target store level TMs get a DIO rating. There's no numerical rating involved.  There's a very small percentage allowed of DEOs.  It sounds like some stores are giving out INOs (In Need of Improvement) but I honestly don't get the sense that the INO rating is commonplace at Target.  Those who have worked in other companies know that a poor performance review (i.e. INO) usually leads to imposition of a so-called "Performance Improvement Plan", basically to "performance out" an undesirable employee.  Some have indicated at at Target the INO may not be the kiss of death it is at other companies. YMMV.


The ION rating at my store is only delivered if you have performance discussions on file like coachings etc. It’s a wake up call to do better or you are out the door. But it also depends on the TL continuing to follow up on performance and keep having those discussions and documenting it. Target has such a gray area regarding this and it can be very hard to get rid of bad performers if leads don’t follow through.


----------



## happygoth

I'm not sure of my rating since I've been on leave but this paycheck has a 5% raise in it so yay me, lol.


----------



## jackandcat

targetuser said:


> The ION rating at my store is only delivered if you have performance discussions on file like coachings etc. It’s a wake up call to do better or you are out the door. But it also depends on the TL continuing to follow up on performance and keep having those discussions and documenting it. Target has such a gray area regarding this and it can be very hard to get rid of bad performers if leads don’t follow through.


 That's my observation, including a TL who finally was cut loose a few years back after a rather long period. That's why I was rather startled in another thread about a CA being abruptly terminated over what seemed to be an actual accident, not intentional misconduct. Overall, I think Target tends to give more chances for TMs to overcome deficiencies than some other companies I am familiar with, either via my own experience, a spouse, or personal friends and acquaintances (not just Internet message boards). ASANTS.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite

YugTegrat said:


> You mentioned before that you had already hit the cap for TMs before, and that raises were almost non-existent. Did the cap get raised recently?


I hit the cap back in 2008-2010 timeframe when pay was like 6.50 and I was making 9.50.
The cap goes up every time starting pay goes up.


----------



## Dream Baby

Finally dug up My 2019 review for those asking.

I was ION BUT my raise was 5% (which makes no sense).

However when they bumped the minimum pay up they took away the premium for working in the grocery so my actually raise was really a little over 1%.

I don't know my my actual 2020 raise was yet but I will look for that and my "grade".


----------



## Frontlanegirl

Still waiting for my review.


----------



## Ultimate Floater

Got my review yesterday. DIO/3%. This is my first review experience at the Spot and I felt pretty good about it. I was more excited about the extended $2/hr shift differential!


----------



## Frontlanegirl

When will the raises appear on our check?


----------



## jerseygirl

ION, which was total bull****, tl and sd expect butt kissed, which I will not do


----------



## Anelmi

So...we actually will get a


Frontlanegirl said:


> When will the raises appear on our check?



I get paid on Friday and according to my workday payslip, it’s on there.


----------



## Poofresh

Anelmi said:


> So...we actually will get a
> 
> 
> I get paid on Friday and according to my workday payslip, it’s on there.


Wait. U got paid last Friday?  We don't all get paid at the same Friday's?  I get mine this week Friday.


----------



## Poofresh

What do the initials mean


----------



## Anelmi

No I get paid the 22nd but yes, not all regions are paid on the same week.


----------



## Frontlanegirl

Anelmi said:


> So...we actually will get a
> 
> 
> I get paid on Friday and according to my workday payslip, it’s on there.


I saw my raise on WD, still no review.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster

Frontlanegirl said:


> I saw my raise on WD, still no review.


Your review on workday too.


----------



## Frontlanegirl

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Your review on workday too.


Nope, not there.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster

Frontlanegirl said:


> Nope, not there.


Take the money.


----------



## Ringwraith917

DIO 2.7%. It's fine. I might not bust my ass so hard this year though. Keeps me above "the bump" which is nice


----------



## Hardlinesmaster

Ringwraith917 said:


> DIO 2.7%. It's fine. I might not bust my ass so hard this year though. Keeps me above "the bump" which is nice


You should of gotten a higher score.


----------



## SpottedBull

DEO 5%. But I’ll be at the same pay as new hires come July 5th when everyone is at $15


----------



## rd123

I just came back from LOA and some days back I got 2% raise but no review yet . But in between the rated year I had to quit for few months and then came back to work. So I guess they could give me only for the months beginning from my new start date of work !


----------



## Hardlinesmaster

rd123 said:


> I just came back from LOA and some days back I got 2% raise but no review yet . But in between the rated year I had to quit for few months and then came back to work. So I guess they could give me only for the months beginning from my new start date of work !


Ck on workday.


----------



## rd123

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Ck on workday.


I did . It is not there . But the raise has been updated. May be because I was on LOA. I’ll check with my TL.


----------



## rd123

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Ck on workday.


I got my review this week. My TL told it was delayed because of my loa. I got DEO but less raise because I quit and got rehired . So they took only around 120 days of work for my review. Anyway , the raise doesn’t matter now as it will be $15 soon.


----------



## jackandcat

Overall, it sounds like this years "merit raises" were really modest "cost of living" raises.


----------



## sfsteam

I’m just curious, what do the initials DEO, DIO and ION stand for?


----------



## Yetive

Delivered exceptional outcomes
Delivered important outcomes
Improved outcomes needed


----------



## TLSpot

DIO 4.5%. I was told I needed to ask fewer questions. It was my first year.  I worked damn hard to keep my small team and another team of over 50 running smoothly and that was dismissed as unimportant. It is what it is.


----------



## shintotseng

DIO 4.5%  which I was honestly surprised about. Got two writeups last year due to the stress of Covid and 2 deaths in my family. 2020 was not a good year for me.


----------



## sfsteam

Yetive said:


> Delivered exceptional outcomes
> Delivered important outcomes
> Improved outcomes needed


Thanks.


----------

